# Something that has been bothering me for a while ...



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

... and I have never seen the question on any message boards so I'm not sure if it is something rare or something that I just don't need to worry about  Ever since I can remember,  my periods have only lasted about 2-3 days.  They are regular but just don't last very long.

Does this mean anything? 

Karen x.

PS:  hope everybody is enjoying the lovely weather!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

It means you are a very lucky girl !!!  
I've never heard of it being a problem or anything to worry about xx xx


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine only last 2-3 days too, Karen

Gill x


----------



## lettuce (Jul 9, 2004)

Mine are very short too, only 3 maybe 4 days at the most. 

Lettuce


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

You girls should count yourselves very lucky !! Sometimes i bleed for 7 days.

I think that as long as they are regular theres nothing at all to worry about.

L xx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

I bleed for 9 days and sometime up to 2 weeks!
Oh for an AF only 2-3 days long!!!!

C


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Karen
same here 2-3 days with not alot of anything really guess we just lucky 
lol
lou x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Karen

My Mum was the same as you thoughout her fertile years (as she frequently boasts) and she had 6 kids  !

Mine last for 9 days!!

Becca


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks ladies ... it is so nice to have this website to ask these questions ...  and everybody is so sweet!!

Karen x


----------

